# Anyone using Google Gadgets?



## sgandy (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd love to compare notes if you are....mine has been available for a while but recently dropped off the directory for some reason. I just re-submitted it but to add it right now you have to visit:

http://www.stevegandy.com/photography/googlewidget.html

and click the add button.

If you have a "photo tab" like I do of all the relevant photo gadgets I'd really appreciate you adding mine. Thanks. 

If you are new to Google Gadgets, get a Google account and go to http://igoogle.com


----------

